# Best Meshuggah albums?



## 777 (Jan 21, 2007)

as of title, need reccomendations


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2007)

Contradictions Collapse.


----------



## pyroglyphix (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Contradictions Collapse.



I would agree here, if I had to pick one.

However every single Meshuggah album is vastly different from the others, which is something that I really love about them. They're all worth checking out.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Catch 33, or Destroy, Erase, Improve. Personal opinion...


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2007)

I got "Nothing" a few weeks back and I like it a lot. It's my first Meshuggah album.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Contradictions Collapse.


The first meshuggah album I got was the contradictions collapse and None re-release. I have to say I vastly prefer None even though it's only 4 songs. The songwriting just seems better to me.

I've only got that, Destroy.Erase.Improve and Nothing, and I'd have to say DEI is my favourite at the moment. Future Breed Machine is one of the most kickass opening tracks I've ever heard . I really want to get some more though, namely Chaosphere and Catch 33.


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Jan 21, 2007)

pyroglyphix said:


> ...every single Meshuggah album is vastly different from the others, which is something that I really love about them. They're all worth checking out.



i totally agree. My personal favorites (with description) are:

Nothing: 8 string beat down
Choasphere: Fast paced and little melody
Catch 33: heavy and atmospheric


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2007)

_Contradictions Collapse_ - Semi-technical thrash album, only Meshuggah album recorded with six-strings (tuned to C# from memory). Singer Jens Kidman played guitar on this album along with Fredrik Thordendal. Doesn't really resemble the style they're renowned for but a good album nonetheless. Most versions come with the _None_ EP as bonus tracks, which was their first seven-string recording and first with guitarist Marten Hagstrom.

_
Destroy Erase Improve_ - This is album that really gave birth to their polyrythmic sound. Fast songs, slow songs, with some cool clean guitar breaks and lots of off-rythyms. Proably their most criticlly acclaimed.

_Chaosphere_ - No clean guitars on this one, pretty much fast all the way through. First album with new bassist Gustaf Heilm. The guitars sound very crisp and sterile, which fits the general attack of the album.

_Nothing_ - First album recorded with eight-strings. Pretty much every song is at a similar mid-paced tempo. This was recently re-released with redone guitars and a new mix, some of the tempos have changed as well. The new one has a blue cover, the original has an orange cover, listen to both and choose whichever one you prefer.

_I_ - This is an EP with one 21-minute song. Goes from fast to slow, loud to quiet, and features probably their craziest rythyms. The track was pieced together and has never been played live, probably my favourite Meshuggah release.

_Catch 33_ - One forty-something-minute song split into arbitrary sections. Features no live drumming, all drums are programmed, and with very little lead guitar. Opinions seem to be divided about this one.

If you like what you hear, lead guitarist Fredrik Thordendal has a solo album out called _Sol Niger Within_ which is just as heavy but more esoteric, with lots of cool solos, strange vocals and a big fusion influence. There are two mixes of this around; the origina, which has a bunch of church organ on it, and version 3.33 which removes the church organ, has a different mix, and has two bonus tracks.

Enjoy!


----------



## huber (Jan 21, 2007)

_I_ I believe is by far there best (see: my sig). It's a single song, 21 minutes long, so it's not a whole lot so I say if you like that you should pick up Chaosphere (see: my avatar) and Destroy Erase Improve and then from there it's pretty much up to you.


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Jan 21, 2007)

hah! what he (dddorian) said!


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 21, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> _Contradictions Collapse_ - ...only Meshuggah album recorded with six-strings (tuned to C# from memory)...



Ah, I didn't know that. Maybe that's why I don't like it then


----------



## huber (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to take this oppurtunity to deem Meshuggah supreme.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 21, 2007)

huber said:


> I would like to take this oppurtunity to deem Meshuggah supreme.



 Nothing is my favorite...mainly because when I got it out of the store...put it in the cd player....cranked it....i swear it almost made my head collapse when that first note hit on the 8.  

That album was the last deciding factor in getting an 8 string for me.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

Destroy Erase Improve
NONE
Chaosphere

[/thread]


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Nothing is my favorite...mainly because when I got it out of the store...put it in the cd player....cranked it....i swear it almost made my head collapse when that first note hit on the 8.
> 
> That album was the last deciding factor in getting an 8 string for me.




Slightly off-topic, but is "Nothing" all 8-strings, or 8 strings and downtuned 7s?


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nik said:


> Slightly off-topic, but is "Nothing" all 8-strings, or 8 strings and downtuned 7s?



They re-did it with the 8's. It was re-released not too long ago.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> _Contradictions Collapse_ - Semi-technical thrash album, only Meshuggah album recorded with six-strings (tuned to C# from memory). Singer Jens Kidman played guitar on this album along with Fredrik Thordendal. Doesn't really resemble the style they're renowned for but a good album nonetheless. Most versions come with the _None_ EP as bonus tracks, which was their first seven-string recording and first with guitarist Marten Hagstrom.



The video for Abnegating Cecity features Jens playing a UV7BK. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac0KV9kJqlI


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> They re-did it with the 8's. It was re-released not too long ago.



Was the original not as low-tuned or what? Cause I can't imagine why you'd re-do it.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 21, 2007)

As you all can see, all the Meshuggah releases have been mentioned. so.... buy them all


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2007)

Nik said:


> Was the original not as low-tuned or what? Cause I can't imagine why you'd re-do it.



I think they tuned the 7s to F#, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The video for Abnegating Cecity features Jens playing a UV7BK.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac0KV9kJqlI



Thats Fred playing the UV.. I remember correctly, he sang that particular song..
You can really tell when he makes that face for the closeup when they all go RRRUUAHAAAAAAHAH!!
And not to mention the Holdsworthian solo and tapping.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmm.. Jens said that one of the only guitars he still owns is a UV7BK... and i know he did vocals and guitar on that album...


----------



## Pericles (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I think they tuned the 7s to F#, correct me if i'm wrong.



close, Most of the songs on that particular album were on downtuned 7's in E or F, one in Eb and one in extra low Bb, and another in D. After NOTHING they kept the 8's tuned exclusivley tuned to F(only 1/2 step down for them...haha), except for one small section on "catch 33" where it's in Eb, it's in "Shed".


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

He does own that guitar.. But he didnt do the vox in that video, Fred did.
The traded vox a lot for that album..

http://www.tandjent.com/meshforum/viewtopic.php?t=13752&highlight=abnegating+cecity

Heres one with Jens singing

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S5mFxIqjKyA&mode=related&search=

And Abnegating is Fred w00t.


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2007)

Pericles said:


> close, Most of the songs on that particular album were on downtuned 7's in E or F, one in Eb and one in extra low Bb, and another in D. After NOTHING they kept the 8's tuned exclusivley tuned to F(only 1/2 step down for them...haha), except for one small section on "catch 33" where it's in Eb, it's in "Shed".



When you say extra low Bb, do you mean one octave lower than what would be considered normal?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> He does own that guitar.. But he didnt do the vox in that video, Fred did.
> The traded vox a lot for that album..
> 
> http://www.tandjent.com/meshforum/viewtopic.php?t=13752&highlight=abnegating+cecity
> ...




I stand corrected. well, there were still 7s on the album then. that was my point. I still wish they would've kept that style, but apparently im the minority. I didn't even really like them till i heard that album.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres a killer video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=khQ0q71uX9U&mode=related&search=

Greed \m/ Fred did this one too.. Makes me want a UV7BK so bad. =(


----------



## Pauly (Jan 21, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> _Contradictions Collapse_ - Semi-technical thrash album, only Meshuggah album recorded with six-strings (tuned to C# from memory). Singer Jens Kidman played guitar on this album along with Fredrik Thordendal. Doesn't really resemble the style they're renowned for but a good album nonetheless. Most versions come with the _None_ EP as bonus tracks (all of them do now I believe, unless you stumble across a crusty old version), which was their first seven-string recording and first with guitarist Marten Hagstrom. It almost sounds like a different band, and is definitely the start of the 'Shuggah sound we all know and love.
> 
> _
> Destroy Erase Improve_ - This is album that really got them noticed. Fast songs, slow songs, with some cool clean guitar breaks and lots of off-rhthyms. Probably their most critically acclaimed. Famous for the classic Future Breed Machine, as well as other gems like Suffer in Truth.
> ...



Fixed for personal taste. I don't have a favourite - they'll all good for different reasons, although CC is down a few notches from all the other's because it wasn't until None the band found their 'sound'.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2007)

Contradictions Collapse gets pooed on a lot.. Its actually a really good album if you take the time to really listen to it.. And take it for what it is.


----------



## Durero (Jan 21, 2007)

jacksonknox27 said:


> hah! what he (dddorian) said!


+1


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 21, 2007)

Original Nothing


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I stand corrected. well, there were still 7s on the album then. that was my point.



I'm 99% sure it's all six-string in C#, partly because they released that album in 1991 before either of them owned a seven and partly because a low B would be pretty distinct, especially as the album is coupled with the _None_ EP which is was recorded with sevens in Bb, so when you A/B the two it's pretty clear that the CC stuff is played on a 6.

Also, I forgot to mention, they have a compilation album called _Rare Trax_ which contains their very first out-of-print EP, a couple of demos, a few unreleased tracks, a remix of a _Chaosphere_ song and, if your CD isn't one of the screwed ones that didn't press properly, a bunch of CD-ROM content (but it's all on youtube anyway so don't fret if you miss out). Probably their least essential release but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2007)

It's all sixes (Eb) on the album. But the video was made a while after the album came out; by then Fred's dad obtained a UV7BK from the NY Sam Ash store and brought it back to Sweden for him.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 22, 2007)

The only album I like by them is Chaosphere. A few of the songs on "None" are cool too.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

Nik said:


> When you say extra low Bb, do you mean one octave lower than what would be considered normal?


 
No, like taking a six tuned down a half step and then adding a seventh string one fourth below Eb

He's means an octave below the lowest Bb you can play on a six, which on a standard tuned six is...
E|-
B|-
G|-
D|-
A|-1----_*OR*_
E|-------------6


six -1 half step
(top string is highest, bottom is lowest, six string tuning(or parts of it) is in bold on other axes)

*Eb*
*Bb*
*Gb*
*Db*
*Ab*
*Eb*


seven in Bb

*Eb*
*Bb*
*Gb*
*Db*
*Ab*
*Eb*
Bb

lowest tuned sevens on original nothing

Bb
F
*Db*
*Ab*
*Eb*
Bb
F

eights on nothing reissue

*Eb*
*Bb*
*Gb*
*Db*
*Ab*
*Eb*
Bb
F


Oh and you should check out *Chaoshpere*, *Catch Thirty Thr33*, *Nothing* *(Both of them!!* they complement each other nicely, on the reissue some song sections are different, but overall very similar), and *Destroy Erase Improve* has some good stuff on it too. And if you have a file-sharing program try to get your hands on the unreleased track "War" if you want something to practice tremelo picking on  *IT'S INSANE!!* .


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 22, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;364234 said:


> And if you have a file-sharing program try to get your hands on the unreleased track "War" if you want something to practice tremelo picking on  *IT'S INSANE!!* .



Actually, its on the Rare Trax disc ;p


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2007)

@ AYB - thanks man, that makes sense. Either it wasn't very clear, or I'm just a sloppy reader 

I think I might go for Catch 33 next


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 22, 2007)

All are great...but the best is "Destroy Erase Improve"...no question about it.

-Count


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 22, 2007)

"I"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

Nik said:


> @ AYB - thanks man, that makes sense. Either it wasn't very clear, or I'm just a sloppy reader
> 
> I think I might go for Catch 33 next


 
Your welcome. And when you finally get Catch 33, try to listen to the entire CD straight through in one sitting, it's SOOOO much better that way. All the tracks play into each other like an old Pink Floyd album, it's sweet .


----------



## Lozek (Jan 22, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;364234 said:


> And if you have a file-sharing program try to get your hands on the unreleased track "War" if you want something to practice tremelo picking on  *IT'S INSANE!!* .



It's funny that so many people picked up on that track and wondered if that was part of a new direction at the time, it was actually a joke track written for Fredriks 30th birthday. The guitars are played by Jens Kidman and Jocke Skog from Clawfinger (they share a rehearsal room), and the drums are all programmed. Apparently, the original vocals on it were very childish, and if you listen really closely in the gaps in the middle ofthe song, you can still hear someone laughing.

I've got the 'damaged' version of Raretrax, but I kinda like having it because it makes it that bit more special, and Youtube can provide the missing links. I would HIGHLY recommend the tracks 'By emptiness abducted' and 'Don't speak', apparently they were recorded on studio time won in a contest and then shelved, and to my mind it's some of the best material they have written. They also managed to capture an almost perfect bass sound in that session


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 22, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;364234 said:


> No, like taking a six tuned down a half step and then adding a seventh string one fourth below Eb
> 
> He's means an octave below the lowest Bb you can play on a six, which on a standard tuned six is...
> E|-
> ...



Yeah but I think the original person was talking about the song Spasm on the Nothing album, which is tuned to low Bb, as in the same note that would be on a 5 string bass tuned down a half step.
If you listen to the song you'll know


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

I stand corrected. I just found it highly unlikely that they would tune THAT low(well it's one song so it isnt that big of a deal but still).


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah it is stupidly low haha, works really well on that song though IMO.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm still a firm believer that DEI is their best album followed closely by None. I'm barely diggin on the new stuff that they've been doing with the 8 strings.


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 22, 2007)

DEI and Chaosphere are my personal favs


----------



## XEN (Jan 22, 2007)

god_puppet said:


> DEI and Chaosphere are my person favs



Amen to that! Future Breed Machine FTW!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 22, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Amen to that! Future Breed Machine FTW!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 22, 2007)

i was listening to Contradictions Collapse earlier. and i still maintain my original post. \m/


----------



## Kotex (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm gonna' say Catch 33.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2007)

I watch this video like 3 times a week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6VerKdcrOQ

It's on the re-nothing DVD.

There used to be another copy of it on youtube where someone left a comment along the lines of "that solo makes me cease all brain function and rock back and forth like a lost child"

That's kind of how I feel whenever I watch it. Goosebumps form all over my body and time seems to slow down.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Actually, its on the Rare Trax disc ;p


 
I didn't know that cause on p2p networks I always see "rare trax" or "rare tracks" refering to unreleased songs. So I thought that it was never released.


----------



## Variant (Jan 30, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> _Contradictions Collapse_ - Semi-technical thrash album, only Meshuggah album recorded with six-strings (tuned to C# from memory). Singer Jens Kidman played guitar on this album along with Fredrik Thordendal. Doesn't really resemble the style they're renowned for but a good album nonetheless. Most versions come with the _None_ EP as bonus tracks, which was their first seven-string recording and first with guitarist Marten Hagstrom.
> 
> _
> Destroy Erase Improve_ - This is album that really gave birth to their polyrythmic sound. Fast songs, slow songs, with some cool clean guitar breaks and lots of off-rythyms. Proably their most criticlly acclaimed.
> ...



Agreed, "I" always get's cued up on the MP3 player when I need a Meshuggah fix. It's not as dirge-y as some of the later work, and heavier than the early stuff... think SYL... but _*way*_ more freeform. You've just got to love when the bottom end drops out at 3:33. Eight string!!!!!!


----------

